# New Heresy Online Moderator - FrozenOrb



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Now we've been running for a few week and almost topped 100 members we feel it's about time to introduce a new moderator to the team. An extra pair of eyes will hopefully free me up to do some more advertising.

After a week of debate we've decided the best candidate for the position was FrozenOrb based on his helpful posts, friendly attitude and all round demeanour. We're sure he's going to do a great job and help push us further into the limelight.

Lee


----------



## Tahaal (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratz Orb! Don't let it go to your head!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome to the team frozenorb, good to have you onboard


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll do my bit to keep her on course.


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

hi im from 40k.com umm just wondering if i could be a moderator a have a great undestanding for necrons chaos tyranids and tau and i would like to help out a fellow warhammer40k player


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Congrats FrozenOrb.

I'm sure the guys have chosen wisely. Now, if only the 'course' could be better defined, eh?

Good luck!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

For those who are interested we will of course need more moderators as we expand. The more members we get and posts we are getting per day, the harder it will become to keep an eye on things and we'll need the extra eyes. For those who are interested i thought i'd say why it was we decided to invite Frozenorb to join the moderators. Myself and jezlad we both impressed with his posts, they were well informed, helpful and friendly. Although its not important to post alot, it did help because we noticed these things in his posts. He was particularly helpful to those who were obviously new to the hobby, which is especially important because we are trying to build a community, and many people can ask questions that may seem silly to a veteran, but they really do want our help, not comments like read the rulebook etc...

Anyway we keep an eye on peoples posts, and keep a short list of people who we think may make suitable mods, adding people to the list or taking them off by recommendation. when we feel we need to expand the team furture we then talk over the various candidates and possible pay even closer attention to there posts over the coming days until we settle on someone who we feel is right for us.


----------

